# Official :Michelle Obama wears MAC :)



## BellaItalia1969 (Jan 22, 2009)

hiya girlies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i was just browsing trough my Daily Mail,today and came across this ..Michelle Obama favourite make up brand is MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wooooohoooooo you got to admit this girl gotta class 




Ciao catch you all later x


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL..that doesn't surprise me.
BTW I hate the DM, yet still log on daily to check their sleb goss pages!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2009)

Her lip combo during the swearing in was stunning.  Very subtle and flattering.  Perfect for the occasion.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 22, 2009)

She looked amazing.  Of course it had to be MAC


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

Love her makeup... this is what is said to be the list of her makeup face for the inauguration...

Makeup artist Ingrid Grimes-Myles has spent the last two years keeping Michelle Obama looking her best on the campaign trail. As such, it was no secret that she was the makeup artist for First Lady Michelle Obama on the day of the presidential inauguration. In an interview with Daily Candy, Grimes-Myles talked about the key points for making the First Lady look her best:

Start with good skin care. This means drinking plenty of water and ample use of sunscreen.
Use a cream-based foundation topped with powder to smooth the skin. In the cold weather, using a foundation makeup that won't crack is essential.
Filling in the eyebrows can take a makeup day look to an evening makeup look in less than five minutes.
Exfoliate and hydrate the lips to keep lips look full, soft, and full of pout.
Michelle Obama's choice of makeup is kept minimal and easy to maintain. Any woman can achieve the same makeup look Michelle Obama wore for the evening of the inauguration by using products that are easily found in most department stores.

Michelle Obama's Makeup - Blush
Grimes-Myles chose to use Laura Gellar Blush and Brighten in Berry for Michelle Obama's makeup. This blush is a beautiful melange of several liquid colors that are poured and then baked overnight. The result is a soft, natural blush that looks good on every skin tone, from the fairest skins to the darkest skins. The cream-to-powder texture creates a subtle glow on the skin, and is nearly impossible to over-apply. Apply with fingertips or a foundation brush, and layer until the desired intensity is achieved.

Michelle Obama's Makeup - Lipstick
When it comes to lipsticks, the lipstick worn by First Lady Michelle Obama has it all – sheer color, SPF15, long-lasting pigment, and a hydrating formula. For the inauguration balls, Michelle Obama wore Paula Dorf Lip Color Sheer Tint in Innocence. Paula Dorf lipsticks are known for giving women a natural look with a hint of color. This lipstick is ideal for anyone who prefers a soft, natural makeup look that is easy to maintain all day. It will not leave any residue as it slowly fades throughout the day.

Michelle Obama's Makeup - Eye Shadow
Mineral makeup is all the rage and Michelle Obama is no exception. Grimes-Myles chose to use Mineral Essence mineral eye shadow in Merlot to create a neutral, subtle smokey eye. Eye shadows with a deep plum enhance every eye color and appear less harsh than blacks and greys. May be used as an eyeliner, or in the crease of the eye to contour and make the eyes look larger.

Michelle Obama's Makeup - Eyeliner
The eyeliner worn by Michelle Obama was Jet Black eyeliner by Bloom Cosmetics. Water-resistant, this formula uses silica to help keep the eyeliner on all day. This eyeliner comes with a microfine brush, but is best applied with an angle brush to mimic the makeup worn by Michelle Obama. Apply in a thin line that angles up at the corner of the eye to get the eye makeup look Michelle Obama wore the night of the inauguration. Complete the look by curling the eyelashes, and adding a sweep of mascara.


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ I agree! She is such a classy woman!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 22, 2009)

shes beautiful. the way she looks at her husband is what makes me like her so much! u can tell they really love each other.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ Thats what I see too! They truly are in love with each other and their family in general...So adorable


----------



## IvyTrini (Jan 22, 2009)

I absolutely love the Obamas!! They are such a great couple.  I'm glad that she uses MAC.  Another great choice!


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_LOL..that doesn't surprise me.
*BTW I hate the DM, yet still log on daily to check their sleb goss pages*!_

 
>>here<<
Girl thank u for helping me to share that confession....it's a horrible paper but the celeb news is kinda decent!

And I ♥♥♥♥ Michelle Obama...she inspires me in her image, intellect, confidence, natural glamour, as a professional and as a wife and mother.


----------



## priss (Jan 22, 2009)

They showed her from the side.  I swear she had on #35 lashes


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 22, 2009)

love love love Michelle! And of course she'd wear MAC, she's awesome!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought I saw lashes too.  

DH and I were total inauguration whores.  We watched from like 8-5.  It was a full-time job.  lol  

We thought about traveling to DC to watch, but there was just going to be waaaay too many people.  Too crowded.

Sasha and Malia (sp) looked like little pieces of candy.  Adorable.  The youngest was sooo excited. I loved her expressions.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love her makeup... this is what is said to be the list of her makeup face for the inauguration...

Makeup artist Ingrid Grimes-Myles has spent the last two years keeping Michelle Obama looking her best on the campaign trail. As such, it was no secret that she was the makeup artist for First Lady Michelle Obama on the day of the presidential inauguration. In an interview with Daily Candy, Grimes-Myles talked about the key points for making the First Lady look her best:

...._

 
And good luck getting any of these products. lol  As soon as word gets out, women everywhere will be clearing them off the shelves!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jan 22, 2009)

The make-up artist was in Dupont Circle and CVS's grand opening of Beauty 360 (i think that's the name of CVS new beauty store) and she was describing how she gets the 'Michelle Obama' look. Of course I missed it but I heard the place was packed.
On a side note: I was watching Chelsea Lately and she said the Obama's are the only White House family that you know is having sex-all the time. And no the Clinton's don't count cause they were having sex with other folks-yes I think Hillary was getting some on the side cause she is too strong a woman to let that stuff from her husband slide and she is smart enough not to get caught.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 22, 2009)

her makeup is always SO flawless


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_The make-up artist was in Dupont Circle and CVS's grand opening of Beauty 360 (i think that's the name of CVS new beauty store) and she was describing how she gets the 'Michelle Obama' look. Of course I missed it but I heard the place was packed.
On a side note: I was watching Chelsea Lately and she said the Obama's are the only White House family that you know is having sex-all the time. And no the Clinton's don't count cause they were having sex with other folks-yes I think Hillary was getting some on the side cause she is too strong a woman to let that stuff from her husband slide and she is smart enough not to get caught._

 

Just curious...how exactly would Chelsea Lately know whats going on in the President's bedrooms ...any of them, past or present...But she is a comedian, I think??? I bet more of them bump and grind than we give them credit for...I'm sure Bush was hitting Laura a few times..I bet a lot more people do it in the White House than most people think they do....and some less than we think they do.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Just curious...how exactly would Chelsea Lately know whats going on in the President's bedrooms ...any of them, past or present...But she is a comedian, I think??? I bet more of them bump and grind than we give them credit for...*I'm sure Bush was hitting Laura a few times..*I bet a lot more people do it in the White House than most people think they do....and some less than we think they do._

 
Now that's something I didn't need to read before breakfast...lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ I know right...sorry!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 22, 2009)

@ Bush hittin' Laura from the back a few times

I love Mrs. Obama's makeup, and I'd love to see some tutorials on how to replicate her sexy yet professional looks.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2009)

Ummm, technically it's Bush hittin' bush.  I know...I'm just sayin'


----------



## SuSana (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Sasha and Malia (sp) looked like little pieces of candy. Adorable. The youngest was sooo excited. I loved her expressions._

 
I love little Sasha, she is so cute!  It's funny to just watch her and the faces she makes.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

^^Eww lol. Not the prettiest image to imagine haha. Edit: I didn't mean the little girls! I meant the whole bush on bush thing ewww. I guess someone posted before I did. 

Michelle always looks so stunning and flawless, not surprised at all she uses MAC! I do wonder though if she's ever been on here? lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Ummm, technically it's Bush hittin' bush. I know...I'm just sayin'_

 

Yep Bush Bumpin at it's finest I'm sure!! they are human just like we all are....
they probably would frown at the thought of some of us doing it to.


----------



## sweetie (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought that I was the only one watching the inauguration and wondering what makeup First Lady Michelle wears lol.  Glad to know I was in good company.


----------



## LionQueen (Jan 22, 2009)

It was in the Daily Mail? It must be true then.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_^^Eww lol. Not the prettiest image to imagine haha. Edit: I didn't mean the little girls! I meant the whole bush on bush thing ewww. ....._

 
Aaah, someday we'll all be old and doin' it.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 22, 2009)

WTG Michelle! She couldn't have picked a better brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did.not.need.a.Bush.visual..no way!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LionQueen* 

 
_It was in the Daily Mail? It must be true then._

 

What is the Daily Mail anyway....I guess I am the only one that has no clue...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_What is the Daily Mail anyway....I guess I am the only one that has no clue..._

 
Foggy credibility


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Foggy credibility_

 





 That is what I was thinking....I looked it up and it looks like a National Inquirer or Star magazine online .....Not sure how much faith I put in info from there


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 22, 2009)

oh the george bush image... thanks guys...thanks..

the obamas are too freaking cute, when they were dancing to beyonce i couldn't even take it... and their daughters are adorable. i watched something on tv that they had a scavenger hunt and one of the things they found was the jonas brothers... like seriously, i want to be their babysitter something they seem like the cutest little kids ever.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStarryEyedX* 

 
_*oh the george bush image*... thanks guys...thanks..

the obamas are too freaking cute, when they were dancing to beyonce i couldn't even take it... and their daughters are adorable. i watched something on tv that they had a scavenger hunt and one of the things they found was the jonas brothers... like seriously, i want to be their babysitter something they seem like the cutest little kids ever._


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_They showed her from the side.  I swear she had on #35 lashes_

 
oh em gee, i thought the same thing!


----------



## crystrill (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe I am over looking it, but.... where on this list do they mention MAC?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ Didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think maybe ...the Original OP may have read somewhere that she likes MAC...But her MA does not appear to use MAC at all from the list she posted


----------

